# What Pokemon mood are you in?



## alonsyalonso (Aug 28, 2008)

What mood are you in, does it mean what pokemon you're "into" at the moment, what the pokemon you affiliate yourself with or what pokemon you are behaving as .Example:A Primeape (I'm really annoyed)

I just want to see what reactions I get, thanks

at the moment i'm probably a squirtle (reckless,mischevious but happy)


----------



## Linzys (Aug 29, 2008)

Abra.

Sleeepy. -w-

Not Snorlax; I'm not hungry. :B


----------



## Darksong (Aug 29, 2008)

Let's think.
Happiny. Joyful, yet calm. That's me right now.
But I'm also a bit tired, so I would also say Abra, like Linzys.
I also feel like being patient, so I guess I'm a Wobbuffet, because it's the Patient Pokémon.


----------



## alonsyalonso (Aug 29, 2008)

Now today i feel like a Zangoose , I have an enemy (Seviper)
But also I feel a little used like a lapras 
and waiting for something specific to happen, a Medicham


----------



## Linzys (Aug 29, 2008)

A pikachu with a cold. I have horrible allergies right now. -.-

*sparks*


----------



## Peegeray (Aug 29, 2008)

slakoth/slaking atm (tired and cba to do anything)


----------



## KMew (Aug 29, 2008)

Snorlax. Tired and hungry ;D


----------



## Icalasari (Aug 29, 2008)

I feel like Magikarp

In other words, a big pile of useless crap *kicks cold*

Edit: When did I achieve 1,000 posts?


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm sweaty and working hard. I'll say Machop, I guess.

I'm also pretty proud of myself. Dunno what fits there, though.


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 30, 2008)

Like a Slaking. I'm feeling very relaxed.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 30, 2008)

Linzys said:


> Abra.
> 
> Sleeepy. -w-


What she said :3


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 30, 2008)

Cubone

I feel very mournful for some reason. I think it's because I'm trying to perfect the Shadows Ironic Echo and listing to Conversations With my 13 Year Old Self.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 30, 2008)

Banette. I want to sleep, but I have Insomnia.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 30, 2008)

Content.

A Wynaut! :D


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 30, 2008)

pokemon im into right now: drifloon. all the time.:sweatdrop:
pokemon im feeling like right now: snorlax. im sleepy...:yawn:


----------



## alonsyalonso (Aug 30, 2008)

Dunsparce, lazy and waiting for inspiration


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Aug 30, 2008)

Slaking:  Tired, slow and lazy.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 30, 2008)

A Jigglypuff. I'm singing my heart it.
It's hard to type while singing, you know?


----------



## o_O (Aug 30, 2008)

Snorlax. Tired and lazy.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 30, 2008)

Triumphant! And also, excited! Hmm... what Pokémon matches that...?

We'll say Blissey, because it's the Happiness Pokémon~


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 30, 2008)

I feel like a Snorlax. -zzzz...- So sleepy -stomach growling...-


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm scouring the net trying to find fanfics that I haven't read before but aren't having much luck. 

Zigzagoon?


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 30, 2008)

Numel; indifferent as always.


----------



## Renteura (Aug 31, 2008)

Er..Snover? :B
Don't know why, it just sees to be like me at the moment.


o.o


----------



## Peegeray (Aug 31, 2008)

cubone
upset and lonely...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 31, 2008)

I guess I'll say I'm Teddiursa-ish right now.

I'm feeling rather timid. And also, very paranoid, a huge ass spider (the biggest one I've seen. The BIGGEST one I have ever seen) just came out of freaking _nowhere_ and my dad hasn't killed it, because he couldn't find it. It could be anywhere...


----------



## Darksong (Aug 31, 2008)

Bonsly. I'm not ready for anything.


----------



## Linzys (Aug 31, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> What she said :3


..Woah. At first I thought you said 'That's what she said', and I was like '...That makes no sense, though! D:'



So anyway...Cubone. I'm sad.:blank:


----------



## Altaria-Lover (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm 'into' Altaria. (Duh)
The Pokemon that I feel like...
Would be Rotom.
Doncha just love curling up in front of the / inside the TV?
^_^


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 31, 2008)

What Pokemon would you say is slightly freaked out, plus a little worried?


----------



## Invader Palkia (Aug 31, 2008)

An angry Snorlax. I want to sleeeeeep >.<


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 31, 2008)

Cherubi...MON! (Cherubimon is a Digimon, and Cherinbo's English name is Cherubi, which means Pokemon is ripping of Digimon!)

I am in a Primeape mood, since I'm pretty much constanly angry. If I had a gun, I'd shoot what(or who)ever gets me angry.


----------



## Linzys (Aug 31, 2008)

Persian.

Classy? I dunno. xD Just..Cool, chillllled out. |3


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Sep 3, 2008)

Ditto: horny.


----------



## alonsyalonso (Sep 4, 2008)

I feel like a Wooper.Not very clever but enjoying himself anyway.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Sep 10, 2008)

Mewtwo. Calm, maybe a bit sad with who knows what, and I'm feeling kind of conservative (storing energy, trying to relax a bit).


----------



## Charizard Morph (Sep 10, 2008)

My usual state of mind is:
Charmeleon: Laid back, disobediant, likely to breathe fire at any moment, ignores most things but will(might) pay attention as long as they have the right 'badges'. Likes to irritate others but doesn't bother unless she's being bossed around, loves revenge.


----------



## Linzys (Sep 10, 2008)

Bidoof.

Just kinda there...here...whatever. :B


----------

